# HB 37, a correction to stream access



## fishsnoop (Apr 3, 2009)

http://le.utah.gov/~2014/bills/static/HB0037.html

Please call your legislators and ask them to vote YES on HB37 being ran by Dixon Pitcher.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Done!! Thanks for the update.


----------

